# BB6 Erotikshooting alle Girls



## pudbull (4 Okt. 2022)

Ich bekomme die 2 Dateien nicht ohne Qualitätsverlust zusammen.Deshalb eine rar Datei mit den zwei Videos.
Betty,Daniela,Danni,Gina,Ginny,Nina und Kathy,ist schon erschreckend das ich die Namen noch alle im Kopf habe.
89 mb





BB6 Erotikshooting alle Gir…rar (89,08 MB) - uploaded.net


the easiest way to backup and share your files with everyone.




ul.to




oder





Keep2Share







k2s.cc







 

 

Viel Spass wünscht Pudbull.


----------



## John_CPC (4 Okt. 2022)

Das waren echt noch Zeiten...
Danke


----------



## suga37 (4 Okt. 2022)

danke für die bb girls


----------



## Sawyer12 (4 Okt. 2022)

Gab es damals auch ein Erotishooting mit den Girls von BB Staffel 5? 
@pudbull​


----------



## elcattivo0804 (4 Okt. 2022)

Ist das nicht auch die Staffel wo zwei viel Spass im Whirlpool hatten?


----------



## Elfman (4 Okt. 2022)

Wow klasse! Da ist ja sogar meine Danni B. dabei aka Daniela Becker. Keiner kann´s nachvollziehen, aber ich steh total auf sie.
Manchmal kapier ich selber nicht, warum. Sie hat was von Stephanie von Monaco, und doch ist sie das absolute Gegenteil von ihr,
vielleicht ist es dieser Mix. Sogar was von Kim Wilde. Aber wie gesagt, das seh wohl nur ich.

"Das Püppie" Sonja war auch noch special, aber eher nur zuckersüss als alles andere.
Thx.


----------



## pudbull (4 Okt. 2022)

Sawyer12 schrieb:


> Gab es damals auch ein Erotishooting mit den Girls von BB Staffel 5?
> @pudbull​


Soviel ich weiss nicht,allerdings war ich auch 6 Wochen in Reha und weiss nicht was da passiert ist.


----------



## pudbull (4 Okt. 2022)

elcattivo0804 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht auch die Staffel wo zwei viel Spass im Whirlpool hatten?


Gina und Norman waren im Whirlpool aktiv.Kommt demnächst in voller Länge.


----------



## pudbull (4 Okt. 2022)

Elfman schrieb:


> Wow klasse! Da ist ja sogar meine Danni B. dabei aka Daniela Becker. Keiner kann´s nachvollziehen, aber ich steh total auf sie.
> Manchmal kapier ich selber nicht, warum. Sie hat was von Stephanie von Monaco, und doch ist sie das absolute Gegenteil von ihr,
> vielleicht ist es dieser Mix. Sogar was von Kim Wilde. Aber wie gesagt, das seh wohl nur ich.
> 
> ...


Ich fand Danni auch geil.Sie hatte sogar ne eigene Webseite.Sonja war ein Engelchen leider war Sie in der verkehrten Staffel.In der siebten Staffel waren fast nur Lurche zu sehen.


----------



## eddyb (4 Okt. 2022)

kennt von euch noch jemand streams wo alte BB staffeln gezeigt werden


----------



## Sawyer12 (5 Okt. 2022)

eddyb schrieb:


> kennt von euch noch jemand streams wo alte BB staffeln gezeigt werden


Auf Youtube gibts eine Playlist mit der gesamten Staffel 5 aus dem Jahr 2004 (auch einer der besten Staffel von BB) teilweise echt unterhaltsamer als random-netflixen =)


----------



## rostlaube (5 Okt. 2022)

"Erotik" ist wohl kaum mit "Nacktheit" äquivalent - reine "Fleischbeschau" für ein sabberndes Publikum - damals wie heute wie immer - ähnliches erhofft sich der geneigte Zuschauer natürlich von der neuen Staffel, obgleich ich die Meinung vertrete, dass sich Formate wie diese überlebt haben. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn mehr, irgendwelche ZZZZZ-Promis in eine mehr oder weniger schäbige Behausung zu sperren, sie dabei zu beobachten wie sie Belanglosigkeiten von sich geben, ihren Ex-Partner durch den Dreck ziehen oder einfach nur rumsitzen um den Voyeurtrieb der TV-Gemeinde mit Nahrung zu versorgen.


----------



## pudbull (5 Okt. 2022)

rostlaube schrieb:


> "Erotik" ist wohl kaum mit "Nacktheit" äquivalent - reine "Fleischbeschau" für ein sabberndes Publikum - damals wie heute wie immer - ähnliches erhofft sich der geneigte Zuschauer natürlich von der neuen Staffel, obgleich ich die Meinung vertrete, dass sich Formate wie diese überlebt haben. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn mehr, irgendwelche ZZZZZ-Promis in eine mehr oder weniger schäbige Behausung zu sperren, sie dabei zu beobachten wie sie Belanglosigkeiten von sich geben, ihren Ex-Partner durch den Dreck ziehen oder einfach nur rumsitzen um den Voyeurtrieb der TV-Gemeinde mit Nahrung zu versorgen.


Zu der Zeit waren da noch keine Promis die da eingezogen sind und nackte Haut verkauft sich immer gut.24 Stunden live war neu und gibt es leider nicht mehr.Irgendwann in Staffel 5 hat sich mal irgendeiner beschwert weil irgendeiner der Bewohner einen Judenwitz erzählt hat.Danach war alles anders.Wenn die das real Life zeigen wollen gehört das nun Mal dazu aber ab diesem Moment wurde bei jedem Verdacht das irgendein Thema angesprochen wird das irgenjemanden von Ausserhalb nicht gefallen könnte weggeschaltet das ging soweit das die in Staffel sechs teilweise nicht auf ne andere Kamera umgeschaltet haben sondern einfach minutenlang nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm zu sehen war.Das ist traurig das irgendwelche Moralapostel solchen Einfluss auf das Programm nehmen können.Obwohl mit Sicherheit der absoluten Mehrheit der Zuschauer das ziemlich am Arsch vorbeigeht.Ich bin mein Leben lang Bauarbeiter und Du glaubst nicht was da für Sprüche fallen den ganzen Tag lang.Wenn das verboten würde wäre es sehr still auf den Baustellen.Ausserdem weiss ich nicht wieviel Leute das damals abonniert haben,waren mit Sicherheit nicht allzuviel Leute,denn man musste Premiere haben und zusätzlich monatlich für BB bezahlen.In den Zusammenfassungen im FreeTV haben die sowieso nur gezeigt was RTL wollte.Ich find es schade das es keinen Livestream mehr gibt.


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2022)

schönen Dank


----------

